# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتیازات تحصیلی ایثارگران

## amirrezahossein

سلام و درود
می خواستم بدونم فرزندان ایثارگر چه امتیازات تحصیلی ی دارند؟

----------


## Mehran1378

از من به تو نصیحت این تاپیکو ادامه نده!!!!

----------


## amin1441

> از من به تو نصیحت این تاپیکو ادامه نده!!!!


خخخخ این رشته سر دراز دارد...

----------


## Alirh

> سلام و درود
> می خواستم بدونم فرزندان ایثارگر چه امتیازات تحصیلی ی دارند؟


داری شوخی می کنی یا جدی میگی؟؟؟؟
هر نوع امتیازی که بخوای دارن
واقعا نمیدونم هدفت با این تاپیک مسخره زدن چیه
فقط بشینن رو جلسه کنکور و ساندیس شون رو میل کنن(یکی از مهم ترین عناصر برای این قشر یعنی مثل اکسیژن مهمه)بیان بیرون قبولند

----------


## heengameeh

> سلام و درود
> می خواستم بدونم فرزندان ایثارگر چه امتیازات تحصیلی ی دارند؟


سلام و درود بر تو....خواهر من کلاس ششم
مادرم میگفت رفته بود جلسه مدیر گفته بچه هایی که پدرشون جانبازه مدارکش رو بیارن قراره از طرف آموزش و پرورش براشون کلاس درسی رایگان برگزار بشه از الان واسه کنکور آماده بشن...و شنیدم که قراره براشون مدرسه جدا ساخته بشه...این در جد مدرسه بود....برای کنکور و دانشگاه هم اینقدر دربارش صحبت شده که گفتن نداره بنظرم

----------


## Alirh

:Yahoo (65):

----------

